# Can I be Denied Entry



## Marynette19 (Feb 21, 2019)

Hello everyone! I'm from the Philippines and I've been staying here in Australia for almost 10 months now with my 12 month tourist visa that requires me to exit every 3 months. I haven't been denied entry with my last 3 entries.

The thing is my visa is expiring on the 21st of February this year, I'm going back to the Philippines for 4 days to celebrate my mom's birthday and planning to fly back here in Australia on the 10th of Feb. Already bought return tickets and everything.

My question is: is there a possibility that immigration might deny me to fly back here in Australia? Since I am coming back 11 days short of my visa's expiration.

I am also staying/living with my boyfriend(who is an Australian citizen) for the whole 10 months and we are planning to apply for a partner's visa when I get back.

Hope to hear some helpful advice from ya'll


----------



## Fourg (Sep 25, 2019)

Marynette19 said:


> Hello everyone! I'm from the Philippines and I've been staying here in Australia for almost 10 months now with my 12 month tourist visa that requires me to exit every 3 months. I haven't been denied entry with my last 3 entries.
> 
> The thing is my visa is expiring on the 21st of February this year, I'm going back to the Philippines for 4 days to celebrate my mom's birthday and planning to fly back here in Australia on the 10th of Feb. Already bought return tickets and everything.
> 
> ...


How's your flight?


----------



## Marynette19 (Feb 21, 2019)

Fourg said:


> How's your flight?


Hello! I got back without any troubles at all. The flight was a nightmare. Would probably not fly with Scoot again. Thanks for asking!


----------



## gratefulfrank (Nov 25, 2017)

Glad you came back in Australia before the lockdown, keep safe!


----------

